# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام توضيح ؟  .:: لينتشر المنتدى المغربى اليكم اسهل طريقة لذلك ::.

## Shamseldeen Victory

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_   _.:: لينتشر المنتدى المغربى اليكم اسهل طريقة لذلك ::._ __ _تعتبر المواضيع الجازب الاول لاى منتدى ولكن يمكن استخدام بعض الاشياء لتجزب الى المنتدى وخضوصا المنتديات الجديدة_ _سنستخدم بعض اللنكات المتوفرة بالمنتدى المغربى_
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   _█▄▀█ أولا █▄▀█_ _يمكن لاى عضو الضغط على لنك فيس بوك بواجهة المنتدى الرئيسية أو باى قسم فرعى:-_  __  _يتوجب عليك ان تكون عضوا بfacebook لنه سيطلب منك تسجيل الدخول_
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    _█▄▀█ ثانيا █▄▀█_ _اذا اعجبك موضوع معين ويستحق دخول الناس!! تستطيع نشرع بفيس بوك من لنك نشر الموضوع:-_  __   _█▄▀█ ثالثا █▄▀█_ _كما تستطيع نشر المنتدى على tweet مثل فيس بوك بالضغط على لنكه:-_  __  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] _█▄▀█ رابعا █▄▀█_ _انشر الموضوع الذى يعجبك باستخدام عدة مواقع نشر من لنك النشر واختر الموقع:-_  __
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] _اتمنى ان اكون وفقت فى التوضيح_ _مع تحيات فريق العمل_ _█▄▀█ 4gsmmaroc.com team █▄▀█_

----------


## امير الصمت

يشرفني ان اكون اول واحد يرد علي موضوعك الجميل
دائما متألق يا غالى بارك الله فيك
 تم تبيت الموضوع

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك حبيبي

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hessin gsm الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _يشرفني ان اكون اول واحد يرد علي موضوعك الجميل دائما متألق يا غالى بارك الله فيك تم تبيت الموضوع_     تسلــــــــــــــم حبيبى

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك حبيبي

----------

